# Can not see pictures



## shootur44 (Mar 20, 2020)

Sir I have paid for yearly dues and I still can not a lot of attachment pictures and the web link will. Not work sometimes. I was in show me the shop tools you made section where this is happening. Can you see what’s causing this. 
Thank you 
Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi Mike,

From here your membership says just "registered"....which I believe is wrong if your a paying member. 
It should show your membership level.

I have just hit the "Report" button on your post to (hopefully) bring it to the notice of a site admin.
They will get you fixed up!

-brino


----------

